# See you on the other side....



## SmurfOnAGixxer (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, I am a straggler to say the least around these boards. I do a lot of reading since I have joined, but do not post much. I am sure certain members, remember when I was asking about my dog "Riley" tumor that I had found. Well the good news was that we put her on some antibiotics and it really helped well. Cleared up, she was happy as could be. (she would fake it even if she wasn't though!!!) even this morning, she was the happiest dog anyone could have. 

About a month ago, we discovered a new mass, and had gotten Riley back on antibiotics. Not so lucky this time, about 530am Riley's mass/tumor ruptured, so we immediately took her to the vet. And made the decision to let her go. The surgery was upwards of $2000 with absolutely no guarantees and she was 13 years old. For a goldie, she had an excellent life.

This was by far the hardest of any animals lost to me.

Here is my Riley:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry about the loss of Riley. Your pictures portray a golden that was surely loved by her family. Enjoying the old gold years is a wonderful experience.
RIP sweet Riley.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Riley. She was absolutely beautiful. You can see in her eyes that she had a very kind and gentle soul. May you and your family find comfort during this painful time in knowing that Riley is no longer in pain and is waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family while dealing with the loss of Riley. She sure looks like a golden Golden. I know that it is difficult to let go, but sometimes we just have to. She is resting now.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. You say she had a rejuvenation in her last months, how fortunate for her to have had that quality time with you. My Sam did the same thing in the last couple months before his quick demise. I think it's a gift we're given....to share the last bit of time together and have that memory forever. 13 years is a gift not all Golden owner's are privileged to have. I hope she finds my Sam at the Bridge and they have the zoomies together


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

My deepest deepest condolences on the passing of your beautiful Riley. May you be reunited together someday.
Hugs to you
Sarah


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Riley. She was very beautiful and looks so wise.
We lost our golden Sophie to a ruptured tumor also. It is so hard to lose them. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It is never easy decision to make, however Riley will suffer no more. I am sure she knew she was loved and as you said she had an excellant life.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Riley. What a beautiful golden girl you had! It's heartbreaking to say good-bye, even when it's the kindest thing. I hope you can embrace all the good memories with your girl, and I'm glad you had a few more good months with her. 

Meet my Abbey at the bridge and run free, sweet Riley.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news....what a sweet Golden girl...You chose great pcitures to share of her...one lucky dog to be so well loved....


----------



## SmurfOnAGixxer (Mar 23, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed


Thanks for this!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Riley. Thank you for sharing her beautiful pictures. May God be with you both.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I love the picture of Riley with the snow on her face. She was a beautiful girl. She is free of pain now, and waiting for the day you will be together again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Riley. It sounds like she really wanted to leave you with some happy memories to remember her by in the last month. It is so hard to loss them but cherise the good times and pictures and the pain will lessen alittle. That picture of her in the snow shows what a fun and spunk girl that she was. She is running and playing now with all of our dogs at the bridge until you can be together again. Run free sweet girl. You were and are very loved.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about the loss of your sweet girl Riley. It is never easy to say good-bye but know that she will never be far from you as she will live in your heart forever. I will send up a little prayer to my angel Kody to help guide her on her journey to Rainbow Bridge.

Godspeed sweet angel Riley...Godspeed sweet girl.........


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Riley was a beautiful girl and I can tell that she was very much loved. Rest in peace, sweet girl!


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of gorgeous Riley....
I can empathize very well just having lost my 13 year old Charlotte. Sounds like very similar circumstances....and she rallied from February as well. They really do try their best to be there for YOU, not for them. Their courage and loyalty is tremendous.
THrough my tears I have been able to recognize how gifted I was to have had Charlotte for almost 14 years. People say that to have a golden that lives past 11 or 12 is amazing. I feel very blessed and I hope you do as well. My heart aches to hear of those who have lost their beloved at any time, but especially prematurely.
All my best to you, I hope you feel her love and gentleness 
in your home as I do...Last night I finally felt some bit of comfort and it was because a visiting dog walked around the spot she used to lay in the kitchen...as if she was lying there in our midst. He could have come directly to the kitchen table but literally walked out of his way and it was exactly the spot where she would always be.
They never leave us....I really believe that...and I hope you have the same faith


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Reilly - it is so hard to let them go.

Run free Reilly and sleep softly


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Riley had such a kind, gentle spirit... you can see it even in her pictures. You gave her the most precious of gifts.... love and home and then, when it was time, you let her go so she wouldn't suffer. Bless you and bless Riley. Run free at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Riley looks like she was an absolute doll. I'm sure you will think of her everyday.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers . . .


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful pup. I just love the pictures of her in the snow. Rest in peace sweet Riley.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is never easy. Try and remember the good times, Riley is at peace.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My sympathies for your loss of Riley, what a beautiful sweet girl. There just is never enough time with our furbabies. May time ease your sorrow and the memories of her comfort you.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh she is so beautiful. I am so very sorry you lost her.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Riley leaving you. It is so hard no matter how long and good a life they had. You and yours will be in our thoughts. She was absolutey beautiful.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...I'm VERY sorry to hear this about your girl, Riley. She is a sweet, cute girl! 
The least thing a GOOD dog owner could do is put them where there is no pain or suffering, I know this is hard, but that's one of the best things a dog owner can do.
One day you and Riley will meet and be playing ball in the park, up there.

RIP Riley...you are truly missed by your family.


----------



## SmurfOnAGixxer (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for the support, you truly are wonderful people. Must come with the dogs we own!


----------

